# Light Platform Pedals



## Eastbaynewb (Jul 30, 2008)

Looking for a nice set of light, sturdy, platform pedals. Looking for some other options. Thanks.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

i think the mg1s mags are pretty light if you are looking for a dh style pedal, odyssey makes a plastic platform thats 7ozs each (sorry i dont do the gram thing im just visiting the ww forum lol) but its plastic, the bmxicans have been using the odysseys for awhile they dont hold up real well but you can just buy 4 pairs for the price lol


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

For what it's worth:

(advertised weights)
Wellgo MG1 with Titanium axle = 298 grams
Wellgo MG1 with steel axle = 376 grams


I have the regular version and enjoy them. The paint comes off when bashed into rocks, so it won't stay pretty forever, not that I care. My biggest complaint is that it's a thick pedal, so there's an increased chance of pedal strikes.

Still, really good pedals. If you shop around, the regular is $40 and the Ti axle version is $100.


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

Used the wellgo MG-1's. They magnesium and the weight is ok. True weight on mine was 432g but were listed as 376g.With shipping about $41 on ebay.Same pedal with titanium axle is claimed 278g and $105 same guy on ebay. I just went with the wellgo wr-1 ti. Rode the MG-1 for over a year and was amazed with the grip and love them. Only switched pedals to lower the weight on my bike. At first was alittle worried about the wr-1's. They are alittle small, but really light. Mine weighed 175g claimed weight is 168g so alittle closer in true weight. After riding them for 2 weeks now, I have to say that the grip is very good and the small size has not been noticeable...yet! I think if they increased the size of the cage 25% it would still be about 200g and a perfect size...just my opinion! The price was $103. I do mostly urban and xc so the wr-1's are good for now, but will keep the MG-1's just in case. So I hope that gives you a good option for a ligth wieght pedal. I did a lot of research before buying the MG-1's and for the price and weight it is the best I found. GL Z


----------



## Eastbaynewb (Jul 30, 2008)

The titanium wellgo mg-1's look perfect for me. Comes in white too. Perfect! haha thanks for the input.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I have three pairs of MG-1 pedals, and each of them were within two grams of 380 once the reflectors were removed. 

They're also really grippy and have held up very well. They're really an excellent pedal.


----------



## palmix (Jan 31, 2004)

Wellgo WR-1 Ti 168 gr.


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

Yep, those are the ones im running now! I like them, but a little worried about the spindle design. Two bearing...one located on the outer edge and one about half way, could be an issue with wear. Time will tell, great so far and extremely light with good grip!


----------



## palmix (Jan 31, 2004)

oppps....... I didn't read well your post above. Anyway I've put the photo...


----------



## onetrickpony (Jun 16, 2009)

*Wellgo WR-1 review*



palmix said:


> Wellgo WR-1 Ti 168 gr.


What's your review on Wellgo WR-1 pedals? Do they grip well? How do they compare to other platform pedals?


----------



## Inuitbiker (Mar 18, 2011)

i have the sars version of the wellgo wr1. With 5.10 shoes, they have been good so far. Had them for a little over a year. They have held up well against multiple rock bashes. The platforms are adequate to ride singletrack as well as bunny hop, manuals, and wheelies.


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

onetrickpony said:


> What's your review on Wellgo WR-1 pedals? Do they grip well? How do they compare to other platform pedals?


Ditto. What about lateral grip? Do you miss having pins?


----------



## Inuitbiker (Mar 18, 2011)

They are fine for trail rides but they have their limits. Wouldn't use them for riding lifts at Whistler. 

Don't miss pins unless I am riding lifts then I go back to MG-1s.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

Xpedo XCF07AO flat offroad ($60 258gr). Why this one? Multiple sharp screws that ensure your shoes will never slip!


----------



## BubbleGum (Dec 2, 2011)

I really like Straitline AMP pedals at 272 grams with titanium axle, but they are expensive. I think they cost about $230.


----------



## onetrickpony (Jun 16, 2009)

I've got the WR1's and they're nice. Never slipped.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Fixation Mesa MP - 351g /pair - $60.00


----------



## cm_ls1 (Sep 15, 2005)

those wellgo , look good , the only one i would get over them is the tioga compact ti 168gms which you will never find.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jun 6, 2012)

Where do you get the Wellgo WR-1's? I can't find them even on ebay only the MR-1's and only a couple of them.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jun 6, 2012)

Should I hop on these? Has anyone ever bought from here?

Wellgo wr1 wr 1 Super Lite Road/Moutain Bike Pedals-in Bicycle Pedal from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com

I have found the regulars for $28 but this is the only place i have found the Ti's


----------

